
Do you live in a bubble? A quiz - jallmann
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/do-you-live-in-a-bubble-a-quiz-2/
======
mirashii
I think the interesting thing about this quiz is that it implies that if you
grew up or are in a "working class" family in America, that means you're not
in a bubble, it's only middle class or higher that might be in a bubble. Seems
odd that by this quiz definition someone who has lived their whole life in
that environment wouldn't also be considered living in a bubble, just a
different one than they're focused on discussing here.

~~~
artpepper
The quiz is basically asking whether you know any white suburban Evangelical
Christians.

